# Wide Screen DVD Movie The Departed\\\"



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

Jeers to the director, the producers, and the businesses who sell the DVD The Departed. I purchased this DVD expecting to see stellar performances of all the excellent actors involved in this award winning film. Much to my dismay however, my wife and I both could not endure the profane, fowl, and unwarranted continued use of the F word and several derivatives thereof. Approximately 10 minutes into the viewing of this movie, we gave it up. 
This movies is, in my opinion, one of the worst examples of how to destroy what was probably a very good movie. Hence forth and heretofore we will think long and strong about purchases of DVDs that include these actors. In all of my almost 72 years, I have been around a lot of people from all walks of life and try as I may, I am unable to remember anyone that uses such despicable language as was used in this movie........Please, do not patronize people that are involved in the production of this type and for sure, do not waste your money on this one!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'd recommend that before you rent a DVD that you look at the rating on the back and the reasons for the rating. The Departed is rated R and it's for "Strong Brutal Violence, Pervasive Language, Some Strong Sexual Content and Drug Material". 

So the "Strong Brutal Violence" doesn't bother you but someone saying the "F" word offends you?


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

While I recognize that movies are rated and I do also realize that some are much, much worse than others in all aspects of the loosely defined ratings. I still however can find absolutely no value at all when the actors use the type of language used in this film almost every other word that they spurt out! Sure I know about R ratings! I also am very aware of how vague the meaning of this rating is when it comes to the actual placement of the rating on a movie. I have been around for almost 72 years now and still cannot see the value in the use of this type scripting in movies. I am sure the storyline itself was a good one but I have a right to my opinion and what I watch and also I believe that the posting I made above will be beneficial to some people, if it was not to some, well all I will say then is...........Sorry!


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

I throughly enjoyed the movie. I saw it in the theater and purchased the DVD. Of course I knew that there was going to be some language and violence. If you are going to be offended by bad language than perhaps you should have more faith in the ratings and the reasons behind the ratings.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Whatever happened to ...Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me.

There was a group out there who would "sanitize" movies and sell them. Thankfully the MPAA shut them down. I think Wal-Mart carried these dvd's even.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

It's like the folks that want all TV shows to be at the "Mister Rogers" level because they don't use the ratings system and the V-Chip to block content that they don't like, and if they don't like it nobody else should be able to see it.


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

As I said, some people (those with a bit of morals) will in fact benefit from my posting. You others can read into it whatever you want to, but the fact remains there are those that care! And by the way RAD, I never said anywhere in my posting that I did not want anybody to view this piece of vulgarity. All I did was try to warn people that think this will be right for them that it may not be at all!


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Picketeer said:


> As I said, some people (those with a bit of morals) will in fact benefit from my posting. You others can read into it whatever you want to, but the fact remains there are those that care! And by the way RAD, I never said anywhere in my posting that I did not want anybody to view this piece of vulgarity. All I did was try to warn people that think this will be right for them that it may not be at all!


If you are going to be playing the morals card and implying that those of us whom are not offended by alot of vulgarity have none. I think maybe you need to just watch nothing over a PG-13 rating. I am sure the movie would be a little easier to stomach with a few less F bombs. Since this is a warning to others post I will suggest if you are not comfortable with alot of cussing then do NOT watch The Boondocks Saints. It is a good movie for those who have no morals. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Picketeer said:


> ...do not waste your money on this one!


Thanks for the heads-up, Picketeer. I'll save my money. One would think that a
film worthy of an Oscar for direction would not have to rely on excessive foul
language...or is that now the gold standard to garner a gold statuette?

Personally, I believe that use of profanity diminishes a man.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

Picketeer said:


> As I said, some people (those with a bit of morals) will in fact benefit from my posting. You others can read into it whatever you want to, but the fact remains there are those that care! And by the way RAD, I never said anywhere in my posting that I did not want anybody to view this piece of vulgarity. All I did was try to warn people that think this will be right for them that it may not be at all!


Actually, you did say that you did not want anyone to view this.



Picketeer said:


> Please, do not patronize people that are involved in the production of this type and for sure, do not waste your money on this one!


If you can't handle "dirty" words then don't watch movies where they might be. Simple, right.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Lets see its a movie about Irish mobsters and its rated R...........

It was directed by the same guy the brought us Goodfellas........


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ibglowin said:


> It was directed by the same guy the brought us Goodfellas........


And Casino.


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

Are you serious?:eek2:


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

Nick said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, Picketeer. I\'ll save my money. One would think that a
> film worthy of an Oscar for direction would not have to rely on excessive foul
> language...or is that now the gold standard to garner a gold statuette?
> 
> Personally, I believe that use of profanity diminishes a man.


Thanks Nick, it is good to know that all of America\'s mindset is not locked in on the acceptance of these types of movies............I watch 24, all of the CSI shows, all of the Law and Order Shows, NCIS and several of the others that are filled with blood, guts and gore and not ONE TIME do any of the great actors on these programs utter such obscenities as those I heard on this movie.............Thanks again for being one who cares!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Picketeer said:


> I watch 24, all of the CSI shows, all of the Law and Order Shows, NCIS and several of the others that are filled with blood, guts and gore and not ONE TIME do any of the great actors on these programs utter such obscenities as those I heard on this movie.............Thanks again for being one who cares!


First let me say, I use NO profanity. I just don't. And I sympathize with you.

Nowdays, almost every R-rated movie set in modern times will be full of it. Don't blame the actors, blame the director. He puts in or leaves out as he chooses.

But Mr. Picketeer, don't you realize that your father would probably have said the same thing about "damn" or "what the hell" when he first heard them at the movies? Times change. And please know that some of the TV shows you mentioned WOULD have bad words aplenty if it were not for the FCC regulating broadcast TV.

Last point, how is "blood, guts and gore" any less objectionable than bad language?

Probably half of the movies I watch were made prior to 1960, so they don't have these words in them, either. But you can bet the studios would have put them in if they could have gotten away with it!

There are lots of profanity-free choices out there. I watch classic movies and listen to old-time radio shows and could avoid all the bad stuff entirely if I wanted.


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words paulman182!


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

RAD said:


> And Casino.


Which at the time of its release broke the record for the most F words spoken in a movie ever.


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

I just watched this yesterday and while I enjoyed it (as well as Boondock Saints), it's use of the F word is tedious. I am only in my early 40s and have been known to throw the word around from time to time, but I don't think that the 'realism' would be diminished by reducing it's use.

I think the word is best used when it is used for effect. The endless stream just desensitizes the viewer to it's effectiveness. The funny thing is that the writers (or directors) use the word, and it's abundance, for the exact reason; to show us how low class the speaker is, to give them street credibility.

I just view this as a shortcut to creative writing. Instead of more subtle ways of doing so, they go to the F word as a vehicle. It's just patronizing to the viewer. And Picketeer is not saying that these movies should be banned, but merely expressing his opinion, which is exactly what these boards are for. Those that disagree, you are free to say so as well. As long as it is all done with civility, we can all be friends.

Back to the movie, I found it only good, not great. Certainly not worth the Oscar buzz that it got. Defintiely a 'lifetime achievement' award for Scorsese. This was not his best work. The story itself was predictible and derived. Being 'based' on a real person was an attempt to validate the action. And the final scene was one of the 'cheesiest' (pun intended) of all time. That actually took the whole movie down a couple of notches in my opinion. I joked about it before it happened and was very disappointed to see it appear.

Wahlberg was impressive, DiCaprio was better than anticipated, Damon was kind of flat (but I usually find him that way), Nicholson played Nicholson with bad hair. All in all, the movie was just OK. I guess the hype had me wanting more. The writing was less than I am used to from a Scorsese project, maybe if it were Joe Pesci saying most of the F words, it would have been better.  He just makes me laugh when he uses it. "Do I make you laugh .."


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

cbearnm, you are a gentleman and a scholar......finally, someone who can be logical about another persons opinion............Thanks for you kind words and views!


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

Does anyone know the first movie that featured that word?

I find it's excessive use to be tiring.

--- CHAS


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

HIPAR said:


> Does anyone know the first movie that featured that word?
> 
> I find it\'s excessive use to be tiring.
> 
> --- CHAS


Thanks for your support Sir!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Too much of anything can be bad... excessive use of "bad" language, excessive violence, needless nudity or sex... I have seen all kinds of movies where one was appropriate but others were not... or it was appropriate but not to the degree used.

I can understand how the original poster might be offended by some language... and movie ratings are vague, so you can be surprised at the degree of use of language or violence or sex or whatever offends you even if you do read the ratings first.

That said... I do find it extremely interesting that this very violent movie would have been acceptable and in line with his moral values if not for the cursing. Seriously... that seems odd to me. Usually someone so against that kind of language would similarly be against that level of language.

That's the part that confuses me here.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Usually someone so against that kind of language would similarly be against that level of language.


...or even against the violence, for that matter.


----------

